# Home brew decoy



## mesa sky photography

So.... i should be in the woods calling but its storming and windy here. I know, put ur big boy pants on and go in the rain. But instead i decided to tear apart my sons remote control car while he is at school and make the mother of all decoys!







. It will probably only last a day or so in my hands. HA!
anyway heres a pic so far.


----------



## TexAgBQ81

energy drink + rainy day+ idle RC car = interesting new hunting toy


----------



## bones44

I noticed the energy drink too. Is that the fuel ? LOL Very cool idea. Hope it works out. You may have a hit on your hands. We used to use one of the raccoon tail in a plastic bag tricks. Worked like a charm until a bird took off with it. LOL


----------



## mesa sky photography

Bones,
HA! Im just bored today! got cabin fever I still love my arow and turkey feather!


----------



## Mattuk

Tom wtf are you on about Chad is a Rockstar! Can't you tell by his hair in the avatar photo!


----------



## bones44

UMMMM, whatever pal.


----------



## Mattuk




----------



## youngdon

Just cover the car with fur and chase the coyotes in with it. Did you spike your Rockstar with fox urine ?


----------



## mesa sky photography

Don,
HAHA! Believe you me, i tried using the car covered in a rabbit skin first It didnt work out so good. The fox p shot in the rockstar is my secret weapon! Takes a lil getting use to though


----------



## hassell

HA!! You guys sound like a bunch of teenagers hanging out on a street corner on a Friday night.


----------



## youngdon

And it's only Thursday !


----------



## El Gato Loco

You texted me earlier in the middle of a 4 hour round trip drive to go see ebbs and teased me with this new decoy thing. Glad you posted pics for us to see! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## mesa sky photography

CHRIS! HA!!!! CANADA!! ALASKA!!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Just gotta take that heli over Canada to get to Alaska. I hear Canada doesn't let felons in anymore.


----------



## mesa sky photography




----------



## hassell

Chris Miller said:


> Just gotta take that heli over Canada to get to Alaska. I hear Canada doesn't let felons in anymore.


 I think that should read felines as in mountain felines.


----------



## mesa sky photography

*Note to members:* Dont try to build a HomeBrew decoy!







$40.00 is a steal for that MoJo Critter in the PT store! HAHA!


----------



## Mattuk

I think your right there Chad.


----------



## bones44

That bad huh? Did it take off and fly to the moon ?


----------



## Helmet_S

I guess I could have saved you the trouble as I built one similar to this. I put mine in a nice little tool box and everything. worked great in my head and not so well all put together. It did work better after I removed the gear box and ran it straight off the motor.


----------



## mesa sky photography

Bones, HA! yeah, that bad but it aint over yet!


----------



## mesa sky photography

So after banging my head on the wall trying to build this thing, I decided to test it out on the house cat. BAM! he tore it up! Dang, now I gotta start all over again! Well, it works on him


----------



## youngdon

Helmet_S said:


> I guess I could have saved you the trouble as I built one similar to this. I put mine in a nice little tool box and everything. worked great in my head and not so well all put together. It did work better after I removed the gear box and ran it straight off the motor.


LOL it's funny how that works out....


----------



## Helmet_S

I have a big boy electic rc car that I have though about turning into one also. It has a 1/4 mile range so it could definitly be useful. I know that thing would power one heack of a decoy and with the steerying servos I could even make some turn different directions.


----------



## mesa sky photography

Helmet,
Thats my only problem right now. The range. I have the servos and motors working right but the range is only 15 feet!


----------



## rvrbnk1

I like where your head is. With the wife taking on a new job I have more time at home with the kids so I hear a science project coming when mom is at work. Looks like a Win Win we tear some stuff apart and I get a decoy for hunting. Good thing Christmas is here the kids won't notice a few RC toys missing. Thanks for the post.


----------

